# Me salta el sonido al leer cds



## ninodeves (Oct 17, 2015)

Pues si compis cuando pongo un cd grabado en el ordenador se empieza escuchando bien la canción y al cabo de unos minutos empieza a saltar el sonido y luego otros minutos bien y vuelve a saltar,he cambiado de marcas de cds,los he grabado en distintos equipos y siempre le pasa con los cds grabados por mi,sinembargo si pongo cds originales no salta ninguno,por lo que quiero creer que el laser esta bien graduado,pero si esto es asi,porque salta con los grabados por mi y no con los originales,saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 17, 2015)

El problema podría ser la velocidad de grabación.

Para no seguir arruinando CDs, podrías ir probando con un regrabable, diferentes velocidades, hasta llegar a la máxima que se pueda leer.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 17, 2015)

si es un sintoma clasico de un laser bajo en ganancia

cuando uno mete un CD pirata o grabado por uno mismo en un equipo y este empieza a brincar pistas, pararse o hacer cualquier patraña , PERO! con discos originales no hace patrañas.

y si los CD pirata o grabados se leen perfecto en otros equipos quiere decir que el lector ya no sirve como deberia.


lo que se hace es una limpieza con aire comprimido al prisma que trae el pickup laser y lavar la lente con liquido de lentes de contacto y si con eso no queda

hay que recalibrar el preset de ACG.

eso se hace con osciloscopio, aunque se puede al tanteo pero si no tienes experiencia *NO LO RECOMIENDO*


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 17, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> si es un sintoma clasico de un laser bajo en ganancia
> 
> cuando uno mete un CD pirata o grabado por uno mismo en un equipo y este empieza a brincar pistas, pararse o hacer cualquier patraña , PERO! con discos originales no hace patrañas.
> 
> ...



Concuerdo, para colmo, en una ocasión, averiguando, la recalibración no solo costaba casi lo mismo que un lector/grabador nuevo, sino que encima podía a no quedar del todo bien, o bien por poco tiempo





yosimiro dijo:


> El problema podría ser la velocidad de grabación.
> 
> Para no seguir arruinando CDs, podrías ir probando con un regrabable, diferentes velocidades, hasta llegar a la máxima que se pueda leer.



también concuerdo, y eso es una cuestión que he discutido con mucha gente, más que nada en la grabación de dvds, que en varias pruebas con regrabables en mi reproductor de mesa (con 10 años y aún andando). Si realizaba una grabación lenta -en mi caso, lo más lento que se puede lo hago, y no hago nada de nada con la PC mientras graba, cosa que no se vaya a cortar la grabación- el reproductor lee sin problemas, pero grabados a altas velocidades, como que le cuesta leer


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 17, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> El problema podría ser la velocidad de grabación.
> 
> Para no seguir arruinando CDs, podrías ir probando con un regrabable, diferentes velocidades, hasta llegar a la máxima que se pueda leer.



He probado todas las velocidades y sigue igual,gracias.





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> si es un sintoma clasico de un laser bajo en ganancia
> 
> cuando uno mete un CD pirata o grabado por uno mismo en un equipo y este empieza a brincar pistas, pararse o hacer cualquier patraña , PERO! con discos originales no hace patrañas.
> 
> ...




yo creo que es lo que tu dices,porque ese mismo cd lo pongo en el bluray y lo lee de miedo,en el coche también va bien,en el ordenador igual y en algún radiocd viejo que tengo también,asi que me inclino por lo que comentas,el aparato de cd no es viejo unos 3 años y desde nuevo me lo lleva haciendo,es de la marca teac,que no es nada mala,pero tiene esta pega,si alguien me puede explicar como puedo regular el laser,se lo agradecería,por el tema del osciloscopio no es problema,puedo pedir que me dejen uno,saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Podría ser útil si especificas marca y modelo del equipo a calibrar colega


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 17, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Podría ser útil si especificas marca y modelo del equipo a calibrar colega



Hola el modelo es un TEAC AD-800,que dijéramos es un combo cd,cassette y USB.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 17, 2015)

Es simple en realidad

Se busca en la parte de la placa de  ircuitos la leyenda de TP. Que significa test point
Hay varios este debe decir RF 
Si no dice hay que buscar la data sheet del circuito es el driver o el servo .los hay combinados

Con el osciloscopio se lee la señal de Rf debe estar entre 1v o 800mv 
Si esta fuera de estos parametros se ajusta

Busca en google imagenes la señal EYE PATERN para que te des una idea como debe ser la señal
Si no se ve igual se recalibra hasta que ajuste

Es raro que no queden con recalibrada

Si no queda pues adaptarle un mp3 chino


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 17, 2015)

En ciertos casos no es el laser, si esta asi desde la compra o fábrica, puede ser un mal ajuste o lijera inclinación en algun eje guia o mecanismo,  si empieza a saltar despues de los primeros track o a la mitad del CD ese puede ser el problema.


También puede ser la mas obvia la marca y si graba en CD-RW sera peor, pruebe con una buena marca de CD-R, ya probo con los Verbatim Crystal si soluciona un poco el tema.

Otra posibilidad es que tenga un Malware o algun gusanito tragon molestando o algun programa que cause saltos justamente cuando graba, por ello hay que cerrar todo cuando se graba, desactivar el protector de psntalla, incluso no navegar ni poner o reproducir musica miestras se graba.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 18, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Es simple en realidad
> 
> Se busca en la parte de la placa de  ircuitos la leyenda de TP. Que significa test point
> Hay varios este debe decir RF
> ...



gracias.........





ElectroWero dijo:


> En ciertos casos no es el laser, si esta asi desde la compra o fábrica, puede ser un mal ajuste o lijera inclinación en algun eje guia o mecanismo,  si empieza a saltar despues de los primeros track o a la mitad del CD ese puede ser el problema.
> 
> 
> También puede ser la mas obvia la marca y si graba en CD-RW sera peor, pruebe con una buena marca de CD-R, ya probo con los Verbatim Crystal si soluciona un poco el tema.
> ...



he grabado en muchas marcas,sobre todo en los que dices verbatim crystal y sigue haciendo lo mismo,en lo relativo a virus en el ordenador,no es posible porque he grabado en mi ordenador,en el de mi hermana,de amigos,cds que me han dejado y lo mismo,hay canciones donde no se entrecorta la música y otras que se entrecortan,a veces siempre en el mismo punto y otras no,habra que seguir investigando que puede ser.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 18, 2015)

Fíjese que pensaba que grababa solo PC, que tipo de programa usa para grabar? Sera con don Nero? De donde saca esas canciones que saltan, si no es mucho pedir algunos titulos o suba un rar, con ello lo reviso en un estudio de grabación de un compa, que sabe mucho de este tema y le platico.

Hay canciones que tienen  protección copyright mas haya que cualquier track, ciertos programas detectan que se esta tratando de copiar digamos ilegalmente, y automaticamente lleva ese code interno en la canción, para que no sea plenamente copiado el Track, por segundos mete intervalos de interrupción. 

Hay que grabar con imagen, desconectar la red cuando se realiza porque este va tomando automaticamente información del mismo,  y en la velocidad mas baja.

La mejor manera de grabar es primero bajar la pista, canción o track de don Youtube, si esta es de otro lugar o CD original, cargarlas a un editor digamos el Magix Studio, luego editar ciertas caracteristicas con el programa musical, luego si hace su lista con nombres algo similares a la de las canciones, no coloque el nombre original del track.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 18, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> Fíjese que pensaba que grababa solo PC, que tipo de programa usa para grabar? Sera con don Nero? De donde saca esas canciones que saltan, si no es mucho pedir algunos titulos o suba un rar, con ello lo reviso en un estudio de grabación de un compa, que sabe mucho de este tema y le platico.
> 
> Hay canciones que tienen  protección copyright mas haya que cualquier track, ciertos programas detectan que se esta tratando de copiar digamos ilegalmente, y automaticamente lleva ese code interno en la canción, para que no sea plenamente copiado el Track, por segundos mete intervalos de interrupción.
> 
> ...



gracias pero el problema no es de la grabación,el problema viene del lector,en eso estoy seguro,porque lo hace contodos los cds grabados sea cual sea la música,sin embargo con los originales nada,saludos.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 18, 2015)

ninodeves dijo:


> gracias pero el problema no es de la grabación,el problema viene del lector,en eso estoy seguro,porque lo hace contodos los cds grabados sea cual sea la música,sin embargo con los originales nada,saludos.




Pues eso le venimos platicando, en mi caso  de que tenia un problema en mecanismo o algun eje.

No especifico si los CD grabados por si mismo, en otros equipos suenan bien y sin cortes ahi me confundí, por ello comente lo de la grabación. 

Realice un ajuste a los tornillos de los ejes, aveces cuando los arman quedan flojos esto emite una micro vibración,  que puede causar los sobre saltos, también en cierto punto porque el eje queda lijeramente levantado en micras, es lo que le platique desde un principio.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 18, 2015)

puede ser la lectora yo tube una LG que por falta de uso empezo con patrañas y era mas barato comprar una nueva que repararla.

pero si se tiene paciencia se pueden arreglar


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 18, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> puede ser la lectora yo tube una LG que por falta de uso empezo con patrañas y era mas barato comprar una nueva que repararla.
> 
> pero si se tiene paciencia se pueden arreglar



la cuestión es que es un buen aparato que me costo dinero,asi que intentare arreglarla.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 18, 2015)

jeje todo cuesta dinero

aveces vale la pena arreglar otras veces no solo es cuestion de querer aprender


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 18, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> puede ser la lectora yo tube una LG que por falta de uso empezo con patrañas y era mas barato comprar una nueva que repararla.
> 
> pero si se tiene paciencia se pueden arreglar




Habla de una de estas de $300 dolares:








No de una quemadora LG de PC de $100 MX que son muy económicas y esas ni vale la pena arreglarlas.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 18, 2015)

hoo que ignorante me vi

pero yo opino que si tiene compostura


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 19, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> Habla de una de estas de $300 dolares:
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...dXF38WzqJphqJItS6SGtLwDzxyjKntvt4jv5u9W7sDj9w
> 
> ...



exactamente esa es y me costo mas de 300$ me costo unos 350€ y es un buen cacharro.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 19, 2015)

Consultando con amigo JP que sabe mucho de estos temas, me recomendo que no se toque el laser ni con la mirada.

Segunda recomendación que me dio leer es el manual atentamente, de cual marca de CD-R es recomendable y compatible para la unidad, esta graba a un solo ratio 128Kbps, también cuales son las cosas a tener muy encuenta antes de grabar ahi va:

https://www.google.co.jp/url?sa=t&s...RlPA9c&usg=AFQjCNHpVtwcesehh0wbNJZWhlcqBnNfOg

Vaya sorpresa que me di hizo una grabación con un CD-R común y tomala, saltos de audio por doquier, luego saco varios CD-R Digital Audio Gold de estos:













http://www.mam-a-store.com/digital-audio.html






Que sonido tan impresionante en cada uno de ellos muy limpió 0% saltos, parecía grabado de casa disquera.

Conclusión no es la lectora que falla, es la calidad de CD-R que se usa especialmente para estos aparatos, asi que a buscar el mejor CD-R de Digital Audio.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2015)

No será por la vibración de los parlantes ? O sea ¿ También lo hace a bajo volumen ?


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será por la vibración de los parlantes ? O sea ¿ También lo hace a bajo volumen ?



No es por la vibración,lo hacia a bajo y alto volumen y digo lo hacia, por que ya no lo hace,no era ni el laser,ni los cds,ni donde estaba grabado,el problema venia del software del aparato en cuestión,me meti en la pagina de TEAC mas que nada para ver si me podia poner en contacto con su servicio técnico y vi que había una actualización de software para el AD800 y la baje y lo actualize,decir que los cds que saltaban un monton,ahora solo saltan un 1% o sea que apenas se nota el salto y en todo el cd solo lo ha hecho una vez,he puesto otros que prácticamente era imposible oírlos por los cortes intermitentes que tenían y ya no tienen cortes,asi que porfin puedo oir tranquilo mis cds,saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## spiritual aura (Oct 24, 2015)

creo que tambien el problema de las quemadoras de CDS (al menos una philips que yo tuve) es que unicamente se puede usar CDR music.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 25, 2015)

spiritual aura dijo:


> creo que tambien el problema de las quemadoras de CDS (al menos una philips que yo tuve) es que unicamente se puede usar CDR music.



Hola,no es este el caso,puesto que lee CDR,CDRW, y los lee perfectamente,asi como casi todas(por no decir todas)las marcas de cds(yo tengo de todas las marcas)y los que antes no leia ahora si que los lee,pero razón tienes,hay aparatos que solo leen bien ciertas marcas(manda huevos)se supone que todos se fabrican igual y con las mismas normas,pero no debe ser asi,saludos.


----------

